# FTP Homeserver: index.html als Startseite?



## the snake (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo...

Ich möchte auf meiner Website einen Link zu meinem Rechner machen, um sich von da größere Dateien, die nicht auf den Webspace von 1und1 passen, runterladen zu können. Ich hab ein bisschen rumgegoogelt und bin auf ein Tutorial gestoßen, dass von CesarFTP, ein FTP Server Programm, ausgeht. Ich hab mir das Programm runtergeladen außerdem noch so einen Clienten, der DynDNS.org, bei denen ich eine "*.homeftp.net" Adresse habe, immer meine neueste IP sendet. Und dann hab ich CesarFTP so eingestellt, dass man in den Ordner gelangt, in dem meine Server Website liegt, wenn man ftp://blabla.homeftp.net eingiebt. Das funktioniert (bei mir, ich weiß nicht wie das mit anderen ist, könnt ihr ja mal probieren: ftp://andredesch.homeftp.net. Da gelangt man aber nur in einen Ordner, ich möchte aber dass die Index.html beim betreten direkt geöfnet wird, man kann nämlich bei CesarFTP keine Dateien als Standart definieren. Liegt das am Programm, oder an der FTP Technik?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Juni 2004)

Das liegt an der ftp-technik, du kannst kein HTML darstellen damit. Was meinst Du warum es HTTP-Server gibt?


----------

